# What's your fave Friends episode???



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 12, 2008)

I am a Friends freak. I have all 10 seasons on DVD and I still watch them all the time. They usually make me feel better if I'm stressed or down. I do have a bad habit of snacking while I watch. Oh well. Food and Friends can't be all bad!! 
So, what's your favorite episode??
1. The one where Phoebe finds out about Monica and Chandler and she and Rachel try to squeeze it of them by having Phoebe pretend to be interested in Chandler. 
2. The one where no one is ready for Ross's big night at the museum and Joey ends up wearing all of Chandler's clothes.

I love, love, love this show!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 12, 2008)

I love Friends, too!  Hands down, my favorite is where Monica and Chandler get engaged.  Gets me all teary every time!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

Friends is my favorite series of all time...We own every single season.
my favs are

1. The one where Monicas hair keeps getting larger and larger from the humidity

2.The one where Ross plays his keyboard "music" in the coffee shop...something about that is so hilarious to me

3.Any of them with flashbacks


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Friends as well!  I never get tired of the DVDs.

My favorite episode has to be the one with the Prom Flashback or the Thanksgiving Flashback where Monica drops the knife trying to be sexy and cuts of one of Chandler's toes!


----------



## smh28 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a huge Friends fan. I have all the dvds! 

My favorites are:

1. When Rachel watches the old prom video where Ross was going to be her date when she got stood up then Chip shows up anyways. She realizes what he was going to do for her then turns around, walks across the room to him and kisses him. Pheobe says "He's her lobster!". Love that!

2. My other favorite is the Brad Pitt thanksgiving episode with the I Hate Rachel Club. Too funny!

They all make me laugh though...even though I have seen them a million times.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_1. The one where Phoebe finds out about Monica and Chandler and she and Rachel try to squeeze it of them by having Phoebe pretend to be interested in Chandler._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smh28* 

 
_1. When Rachel watches the old prom video where Ross was going to be her date when she got stood up then Chip shows up anyways. She realizes what he was going to do for her then turns around, walks across the room to him and kisses him. Pheobe says "He's her lobster!". Love that!_

 
These two!


----------



## revinn (Aug 13, 2008)

1. Ross and the spray tan! Nuff said.
2. When Joey tries to learn French.
3. When Joey goes on the game show.


----------



## User49 (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the Christmas episode where Ross dresses up in an armadillo suit!!
And the one where Ross gets his teeth whitened!! LOL


----------



## Lissa (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the one with Bruce Willis when him and Rachel go out to his country house, and Ross is under the bed and sees him doing his 'love machine' pep talk to himself in the mirror, then he blackmails him with it! 

Also the one where Chandler pretends he doesn't want to get married, so Monica goes to see Richard....I love the part where Joey tells Chandler that she's gone, but actually she's waiting for him surrounded by all those candles.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 13, 2008)

I love love love Friends....don't have the sets, syndication keeps me company, lol

The one where Ross is moving...and is trying to get the couch up the stairs, while shouting "PIVOT!  PIVOT!!!  PIV-OT!!" to Chandler and Rachel...he is so serious, lol

The one when Ross and Rachel got back together after he didn't read the leter....and she says' "I'm soooooo over you" and he fakes cries and screams "FINE BY ME!"

yeah, i'm a quoter, lol


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I love love love Friends....don't have the sets, syndication keeps me company, lol

The one where Ross is moving...and is trying to get the couch up the stairs, while shouting "PIVOT!  PIVOT!!!  PIV-OT!!" to Chandler and Rachel...he is so serious, lol

The one when Ross and Rachel got back together after he didn't read the leter....and she says' "I'm soooooo over you" and he fakes cries and screams "FINE BY ME!"

yeah, i'm a quoter, lol_

 

OMG, those are two of my favorite ever Ross lines. I think he had some of the best lines on the show. Whenever DH and I are moving furniture or carrying something big, I start yelling "PIVOT! PIVOT! PIV-OT!"


----------



## Hilly (Aug 13, 2008)

Any smelly cat appearances!


----------



## lemonade813 (Aug 13, 2008)

looks like i came to the right thread! because i LOVE friends, i don't let ANYONE touch my 10 dvd sets LOL! and i watch them basically everyday ...i probably don't have time to do that but i sure make time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would have to agree, the one where no one's ready is pretty much amazing! "yup, i drank fat. i drank FAT!" ohhh joey, you're awesome.

oh and the one with the halloween party..with mona (sp?) haha and chandler and ross arm wrestle and we all get to see chandler's "sex face" LMAO!


----------



## RaynelleM (Aug 13, 2008)

The episode where Ross's boss eats his sandwich and then he has to go for anger management! lol!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_The one where Ross is moving...and is trying to get the couch up the stairs, while shouting "PIVOT! PIVOT!!! PIV-OT!!" to Chandler and Rachel...he is so serious, lol



yeah, i'm a quoter, lol_

 
Me and my sister do that too. One of our faves is from the No One's Ready episode and Chandler looks down at Joey sitting in his chair and shouts, "In the words of A.A. Milne, get out of my chair... DILLHOLE!"

I also love when Joey gives Chandler that gold bracelet and Chandler fusses to Phoebe, "I had to get the eyesore from the Liberace House of Crap!!"

I love Chandler. He's my favorite. I can be such a geek, but I love it!!!


----------



## User49 (Aug 13, 2008)

Uh that made me smile!! "Sniff sob.. FINE BY MEEEE!" Lmao!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 13, 2008)

tell me why am i giggling over here thinking PIVOT! in my head, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, I love when Joey was in love with Rachel.  And he's talking to himself over eating Coco puffs...trying to make himself think he doesn't love her.  And she walks through the room saying good morning and he goes, "I love you" with the puppy dog face.  

I think I like the lines more than whole epis....cuz I can pick something out of everyone that I love to hear.  That show was frikkin awesome....

OMG, when Ross and Monica go on Dick Clark's Rockin New Year and break out their dance they made up as kids....CLASSIC!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

^ Haha, me too! I just thought of "PIV-OOOOT!" and laughed out loud! omg...just the way he says it, it's comedic genius.

- The one where everybody spills each others secrets LOL, like "Hurricane Glorica didn't break the porch swing, Monica did!" LOOOL
- "I lived with Monica. If you didn't eat fast, you didn't eat!"
- Spray tan.
- Leather pants...Ross calling Joey and asking for his advice and he ends up making a "paste" LOOL
- OMG teeth whitening episode and the black lights! HAHA
- Chandler: "You call it...heads or tails?" 
Joey: "Heads for ducks because ducks have heads."
Chander: "What kind of scary ass clowns came to your birthday party?!"
- That whole cheesecake episode, "Don't you come crying back to me when you've eaten your piece too fast - AHH!" and she drops her side XD.
- "Je m'appelle Claude" HAHA


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't pick one.. I love all of them!! Love the last one, made me almost cry..


----------



## rbella (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who love the Pivot episode!!  That is my all time favorite episode.  God, that was so friggin' hilarious.  

I also love:
1.) When Ross tries to flirt with the pizza girl and talks about gas and how he likes 8 year old boys
2.) When Ross wears leather pants on a date and goes to the bathroom but can't pull them back up and smacks his head
3.) When Pheobe tries to save the monkey from being captured and runs in slow motion to cover him and ends up getting shot in the butt
4.) When Rachel tries to impress Joshua by dressing up as a chearleader; tries to remove her bra; does a cheer and busts her lip

I'm sure I've got more, but those crack me up.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 13, 2008)

I LOVE the one were Rachel gave Ross a letter but then he said I didnt read it I fell asleep and Rachel goes YOU FELL ASLEEP!!!! sooooo funny!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_The episode where Ross's boss eats his sandwich and then he has to go for anger management! lol!!
_

 

AAAHAHAHA! I forgot about this one... "MYYY SAAAANDWICH"


Dang, after reading all these, I'm like "oh I shouldve put that, or that, or that!"  
I think they are all my favorites.  This show is so freakin good it's hard to pick just a few!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG, I alos love Friends and own all 10 DVD sets. Some of my favourite episodes are:
1. The one where Chandler is trying to get rid of his roomate (Eddie)
2. The one where Ross is trying to hit on the Pizza girl (they put the gas in that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3. The one with Joey on the game show
4. The one with the Lesbian wedding
5. The one with Rachel's b-day where her parents are fighting and hence should not see each other.
6. The one where no one is ready.

In general, i love every single Friends episode. It's the one show that still makes me laugh though I've seen every episode at least 5 times. I do prefer the first 4 seasons though, I thought they were funnier.


----------



## missjaclynrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I must peruse this forum a lil more than I should. I just saw this thread and I have to say OMG, I must participate. I too am a lover of "Friends" I have all 10 seasons (although S2 Disk 4 is broken), I watch them everyday, I've gone through all 10 seasons, I can't even remember how many times now.

Almost all of the epi's/quotes already listed cracked me up. Here I am at work and I'm reciting the quotes in my head with a big smile on my face.

Let me think of some epi's that I love.

Oooh, the one where they flashback to everyone's 30th birthday, especially with Ross and his sports car and he couldn't get it out of the parking space. When everyone mentioned "PIVOT", this epi came to mind. "We're gonna LIFT then SLIDE!"

And the last episode of the series will always be a tear jerker. I mean all those years and then you have to say good-bye. I know I was sad when it ended.

I think that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## missjaclynrose (Aug 13, 2008)

oh yeah, we can't forget all of the epi's where Janice happens to always show up!

"OH MY GOD!" and her laugh, LOL everytime!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_OMG, those are two of my favorite ever Ross lines. I think he had some of the best lines on the show. Whenever DH and I are moving furniture or carrying something big, I start yelling "PIVOT! PIVOT! PIV-OT!"_

 
LMAO...always "PIV-OT!!" when moving furniture!!

Oh, yes...and the episode where Joey "saves" Ross when they go on patrol with Phoebe's bf.  LMAO when it turns out to he's saving his meatball sub...and then the message Ross leaves on his own answering machine!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missjaclynrose* 

 
_ 
Oooh, the one where they flashback to everyone's 30th birthday, especially with Ross and his sports car and he couldn't get it out of the parking space. When everyone mentioned "PIVOT", this epi came to mind. *"We're gonna LIFT then SLIDE!"*


I think that's all I can think of for now._

 














ROTFLMAO!!!!!  I had forgotten he said that....I need to get the DVD set cuz I want to see this epi NOW!!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 14, 2008)

The one where Ross and Rachel kiss for the first time


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 14, 2008)

How about that one where Chandler goes to Joey's "tailor" and gets felt up? I love when he and Joey are arguing about it later and Joey says, "Ross, tell him that's how they do pants!" and Ross replies, "Yes, that's how they do pants... IN PRISON!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I also love when Monica's hair is huge b/c of the humidity and she's playing ping pong with Mike and tries to tease him about losing to a girl. "You know you should really look at yourself in the mirror before you call yourself that!!!'" LOL!!!!


----------



## princess (Aug 14, 2008)

'It taste like feet!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that PIVOT episode makes me laugh like crazy EVERY.SINGLE.TIME!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 14, 2008)

For romantical reasons, I love the one of Ross and Emily's wedding and Rachel finally gets that she loves Ross and he ends up saying "I Ross, take you Rachel" instead of Emily.

I crack up at the episode where Rachel cooks for the friends and Ross says 'this tastes like feet!'


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_The episode where Ross's boss eats his sandwich and then he has to go for anger management! lol!!
_

 
I forgot about the "moist maker"!  So funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_tell me why am i giggling over here thinking PIVOT! in my head, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, when Ross and Monica go on Dick Clark's Rockin New Year and break out their dance they made up as kids....CLASSIC!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I forgot about those two!  Those are two of my favorites as well!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 16, 2008)

omg i'm like so obssesed with this show! i watch friends like everyday lol
oh it's too hard to pick a favourite episode! oo i just thought of one that i loove-cracks me up everytime: the one where ross goes to get spray-tanned and he comes out brown on his front and white on his back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the bit when chandler comes by to say he done the same thing and then takes a pic of ross


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_1. Ross and the spray tan! Nuff said.
2. When Joey tries to learn French.
* 3. When Joey goes on the game show.*_

 
I love that one. "Paper, snow...A GHOST!"

My all time favorite is the one where Phoebe gets pregnant and Monica and Rachel lose the apartment to Chandler and Joey.

Another good one is the one where Ross invites Rachel and Joey over for dinner with him and Charlie. I love his toast to Rachel and Joey "Ah love, l-o-v-e love. L is for life, and what is life without love? O is for oh wow! The V is for this very surprizing turn of events, which I am still fine with by the way.....E! is for how extremely normal I find it that you two are together."


----------



## missjaclynrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_1. Ross and the spray tan! Nuff said._

 
HAHA! just watched it today! HILARIOUS!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever noticed how random Chandler's comment is on the one where no one's ready?

He's talking to Phoebe while Monica and Rachel are getting dressed and he says something about Donald Duck not wearing any pants but then when he gets out of the shower, he wraps a towel around his waist. I always thought it was funny but it was kind of like they were just trying to fill a few minutes in there!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought I was alone in the continuously watching Friends series for hm now like 5 years. I love a lot of the Ross episodes...  I think they all had pretty good comedic timing. 

Oh I love the one where Joey and Ross take a nap!


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 23, 2008)

The episode where Ross wears those leather pants and ends up making a fool of himself at his date's apartment. :]


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 23, 2008)

How have I missed this thread?! I'm such a Friends addict!

My absolute favorite Friends episode would have to be the Gellar Bowl!  All the Thanksgiving episodes are awesome, but this one is the best!  When Ross says "cheater cheater compulsive eater" to Monica, I felt it in my heart lol.  Or when Phoebe flashes Chandler to distract him... and Joey and Chandler are trying to impress the Dutch girl and Chandler asks Joey where Dutch people are from and he doesn't know and Chandler says somewhere near the Netherlands, right? and Joey says something like don't try to trick me, that's where Peter Pan lives! hahaha...

Another great episode is TOW All the Embryos which is where Ross makes the game to see who gets the apartment/if the guys have to get rid of the chick and the duck.  I know all the answers to that one!


----------



## Kristal (Aug 23, 2008)

The thanksgiving episode with Brad Pitt in it!!
but every single episode is hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 23, 2008)

These ones are all great! I especially love it when the girls lose the apartment to Joey and Chandler! 
And I laughed so hard at the one where Joey is working as a waiter at Monica's restaurant, and the staff hates her, so Joey helps her out be letting her tell him off!
I just love Friends, I'm sad it's over


----------



## Urbana (Aug 28, 2008)

the one when brad pitt goes to thankxgiving and talks about how he hated rachel and the club he had with ross just to hate her xD


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

I love friends too, my favourite is Ross, he's soooooo funny.

My favourite episodes are when ross gets fake tan, the rocking new years eve party and I love the one when Chandlers boss keeps slapping his butt.

Its one of the best shows ever!


----------



## smh28 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have to say, the be all end all for me is the final episode when Ross is yelling at the answering machine and wondering if Rachel got off the plane and she walks in the door behind him. Who did not have tears in their eyes at that? Love that!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smh28* 

 
_I have to say, the be all end all for me is the final episode when Ross is yelling at the answering machine and wondering if Rachel got off the plane and she walks in the door behind him. Who did not have tears in their eyes at that? Love that!_

 
i LOVE that one too


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 29, 2008)

Im only major looking forward to a friends movie- Its going to be hotter than SATC.....!


----------



## Lndsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_My all time favorite is the one where Phoebe gets pregnant and Monica and Rachel lose the apartment to Chandler and Joey."_

 

Ahhh...I was wondering when someone would mention this one!  Hands down my all time favorite episode EVER!!  I still laugh my ass off when ever I see it, and quote it all the time but of course my bf does not have a clue of what I am talking about.

Some highlights from "the one with all the embryos":





*Ross*: According to Chandler, what phenomenon scares the bejesus out of him?  
*Monica*: Michael Flatley, Lord of the Dance!  
*Ross*: That is correct.  
*Joey*: The Irish jig guy?  
*Chandler*: His legs flay about as if independent from his body! 


*Ross*: Every week the TV Guide comes to Chandler and Joey's apartment. What name appears on the address label?  
*Rachel*: Oh! Chandler gets it. It's Chandler Bing.  
*Monica*: No.  
*Ross*: I'm afraid the TV Guide comes to "Chanandler Bong".  
*Monica*: I knew that. Rachel, use your head.  
*Chandler*: Actually, it's Miss Chanandler Bong. 

Chandler:  Althea, your shooting with Althea?
Ross: Althea is correct!
Chandler:  Nice shooting!!

Pheobe:  Hello teeny embryos, I am going to be your uterus for the next nine months.

Oh my god, I could go on forever but I will stop!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_*Ross*: Every week the TV Guide comes to Chandler and Joey's apartment. What name appears on the address label? 
*Rachel*: Oh! Chandler gets it. It's Chandler Bing. 
*Monica*: No. 
*Ross*: I'm afraid the TV Guide comes to "Chanandler Bong". 
*Monica*: I knew that. Rachel, use your head. 
*Chandler*: *Actually, it's Miss Chanandler Bong*._

 
LOL!!


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smh28* 

 
_I have to say, the be all end all for me is the final episode when Ross is yelling at the answering machine and wondering if Rachel got off the plane and she walks in the door behind him. Who did not have tears in their eyes at that? Love that!_

 
I certainly did! From that moment on I was teary until they leave their keys on the counter..*sniff*
Until this day I get angry that not one of the others is moving into the appartment, damn it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as fave eps go: I love the one where Ross and Rachel kiss for the first time, where Monica and Chandler get engaged, the thanksgiving eps are great (especially the one with Brad Pitt, although it´s bittersweet to watch now), oh, and the one where Ross and Rachel break up after that ominous letter..
But I don´t think I can really choose the ultimate favourite episode. 
I think more of favourite lines than episodes.

I am a huge fan of Chandler, although all characters had enough funny lines...

I am lucky enough to have a bf who is equally obsessed with Friends, we watch the boxset *way* too often and can quote far too much of it.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I love love love Friends....don't have the sets, syndication keeps me company, lol

The one where Ross is moving...and is trying to get the couch up the stairs, while shouting "PIVOT! PIVOT!!! PIV-OT!!" to Chandler and Rachel...he is so serious, lol_

 
I _love_ this episode! That scene just cracks me up every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also like one of the early episodes with Chris Isaac as the teacher at the nursery Phoebe sings the inappropriate songs at.

The ones in Barbados were funny, especially Monica's ever volumising hair.

The final episodes were just great and still make me sad that Friends is no more. I have the full box set though so its still something I watch far too regularly.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_2.The one where Ross plays his keyboard "music" in the coffee shop...something about that is so hilarious to me_

 
LOL that is my All-Time favorite!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 2, 2008)

Friends is my fav show of all time, I'm sure I've seen every episode but sadly I don't have the box set, I've been begging my hubby for years for it but he never gives in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I could pick just one fav episode but one that comes to mind every time I'm baking is the one where Monica tried to figure out Phoebe's grandma's recipe and Phoebe says "Nest le toll louse"(in a French accent) and Monica goes "Nestle Toll House?!" shows her the bag of chocolate chips and Phoebe goes "They stole my grandma's recipe!"

or the one where Anna Farris is giving up her babies to Chandler and Monica and didn't know she was pregnant with twins. Says when she went to the doctor she always heard him say both heartbeats sound find but thought he meant her and the baby.

or speaking of babies when Phoebe has her brother's babies and her brother comes out to the waiting room and screams "Chandler's a girl!"

I could go on and on Friends is too funny!
Each character had their moments but Phoebe has to be my fav, "Smelly cat, smelly cat, what are they feeding you? smelly cat, smelly cat, it's not your fault." lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smh28* 

 
_I have to say, the be all end all for me is the final episode when Ross is yelling at the answering machine and wondering if Rachel got off the plane and she walks in the door behind him. Who did not have tears in their eyes at that? Love that!_

 
That is one of my fav episodes too.


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and say I don't have a fav episode b/c I loved them all...

But one of my favorite lines is when Joey goes and puts on ALL of Chandler's clothes, then comes back and says "Could I BE wearing anymore clothes?!?!"  I just randomly say that from time to time, lol. And he was commando, lmao.


----------

